# Arizona silhouette moving to Pa.



## Chatham PenWorks (Jul 25, 2012)

Just went to their weekly specials page, and noticed the message. I hope it's close enough to Philly to go drool on Saturdays. Bill was always good to deal with. I wish the new owners the best of luck.


----------



## hanau (Jul 25, 2012)

wonder if pen state bought them?


----------



## Xander (Jul 25, 2012)

Darn, I was just preparing an order for them. Now I think I'll shop elsewhere, at least until they get settled in.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just went to that page and could not find any info?


----------



## Curly (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe they will ship to Canada now. 
Pete

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Jul 25, 2012)

OLDMAN5050 said:
			
		

> Just went to that page and could not find any info?



On the home page, just below the credit cards.


----------



## mpmopc (Jul 25, 2012)

Here is the link:Sale of Business 
Phil


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Jul 25, 2012)

hanau said:
			
		

> wonder if pen state bought them?



The thought occurred to me, and was quickly removed from my brain. That would not be a good thing..


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jul 25, 2012)

WOW, I bought from Bill just this monday, Guess I will have to treasure what I got a little bit more than I expected


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 25, 2012)

No, they have not been bought by PSI.  I know who the new owner is but can not spill the beans until they are ready!  The new owner will do a good job.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Jul 25, 2012)

MesquiteMan said:
			
		

> No, they have not been bought by PSI.  I know who the new owner is but can not spill the beans until they are ready!  The new owner will do a good job.



But you can tell if it's close to Philly, right? C'mon, you can tell us...


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 25, 2012)

WOW .... I will have to keep an eye on this. I see there are changes to the page already. Hate to see Bill go I talked with him quite a few times. Hope to have a good relationship with the new owners. 

.


----------



## Steve Busey (Jul 25, 2012)

Does this mean they'll be Pennsylvania Silhouette?

I'll always be endeared to Bill Baumbeck. A number of years ago, AAW held a raffle fundraiser for Phil Brennion, and Bill donated a Stronghold chuck, which I won (*just missed *getting picked for the Powermatic lathe!!). Looking forward to "AS: Next Generation" - though I just placed an order yesterday, so I'll be waiting for the moving dust to settle before I have any future orders.

Thanks Bill!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 25, 2012)

New owners? IMHO, that is good. I'll start doing business with the company again.


----------



## MobilMan (Jul 25, 2012)

I want to wish Bill all the luck in whatever he is going to do later.  Hope he's retiring & taking some time to himself.  Good luck, feller.


----------



## tjseagrove (Jul 25, 2012)

Just a guess.... B.G. ??


----------



## KenV (Jul 25, 2012)

Bill has been having some health issues the past few years.  He qualifies as an old codger and has earned his place in woodturning.  He has been a staunch supporter of the Arizona Woodturners Association for years.   Will miss seeing him at the vendors gallery at the Desert Woodturners Roundup.   

Wish him the best.  He has treated me very well over the last decade plus.


----------



## lorbay (Jul 25, 2012)

MesquiteMan said:


> No, they have not been bought by PSI. I know who the new owner is but can not spill the beans until they are ready! The new owner will do a good job.


 But will he ship to Canada.?? that will be the question.

Lin.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 25, 2012)

I too am looking forward to this! Great News coming and I hope everyone welcomes the new owners openly!


----------



## biednick (Jul 25, 2012)

I really hope that the new owners do as well as Bill did. The service he provided was top notch. AS and Exotics have been my go to sourses for most blanks.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Darn, I would have bought him out in a heart beat, if I'd known .:wink:


----------



## plantman (Jul 25, 2012)

:biggrin::biggrin: Lin: I hear the new owners will start shipping to Canada as soon as the new dogsleds arrive that the Postal Service ordered. Jim S


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 25, 2012)

plantman said:


> :biggrin::biggrin: Lin: I hear the new owners will start shipping to Canada as soon as the new dogsleds arrive that the Postal Service ordered. Jim S


With the heat we've been having I really wish all the stereotypes about all of Canada being cold were true!  With it feeling like 43°C (110°F) the other day it just not the case.

AK


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 25, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> plantman said:
> 
> 
> > :biggrin::biggrin: Lin: I hear the new owners will start shipping to Canada as soon as the new dogsleds arrive that the Postal Service ordered. Jim S
> ...


Saw something the other day that said 97% of the Greenland ice sheet was experiencing surface melting (measured in mm) this past week. Normally its in the 40% range with most of the melt being around the edges. This heatwave is WIDE spread. The scientist tracking it checked the satellites because they thought the data was an error.


----------



## Timbo (Jul 25, 2012)

Hmmm....I'm wondering if the owners of MLCS got tired of hawking PSI's stuff and decided to do their own thing.  Other than that, there are two "big name" pen turners in my area who might be involved. Guessing when it doesn't hurt anyone is fun!


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 25, 2012)

Rifleman1776 said:


> New owners? IMHO, that is good. I'll start doing business with the company again.



Indeed.


----------



## edstreet (Jul 25, 2012)

Steve Busey said:


> Does this mean they'll be Pennsylvania Silhouette?
> 
> Thanks Bill!



That would imply the move to be a downgrade.  Just for the location I have serious questions and doubts as to my future orders with them.


----------



## razor524 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just bought some things from them, great service.  I wish them well!


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 25, 2012)

Ouch! Not even going to give the new owner a chance. It might just be your loss. But, the choice to order or not order from the new owner is yours to make. 

I wish them well. I have ordered from Arizona Silhouette since I first started and have never had a problem with Bill or his service. I see no reason that would change with the new owner. As for me, I will continue to order from Arizona Silhouette no matter in what state the new home of the business is located.

Do a good turn daily!
Don



edstreet said:


> Steve Busey said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean they'll be Pennsylvania Silhouette?
> ...


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 25, 2012)

its_virgil said:


> Ouch! Not even going to give the new owner a chance. It might just be your loss. But, the choice to order or not order from the new owner is yours to make.
> 
> I wish them well. I have ordered from Arizona Silhouette since I first started and have never had a problem with Bill or his service. I see no reason that would change with the new owner. As for me, I will continue to order from Arizona Silhouette no matter in what state the new home of the business is located.
> 
> ...



As a practical matter, most of the compliments we as vendors receive are related to how FAST you got your products.

No matter WHAT the new owner does, those of you in Texas and California are GOING TO WAIT LONGER from Pennsylvania, than you did from Arizona.  The simple geography dictates at least TWO DAYS longer.

NOT the new owner's fault----but I suspect it WILL cost AS customers.


----------



## edstreet (Jul 25, 2012)

its_virgil said:


> Ouch! Not even going to give the new owner a chance. It might just be your loss. But, the choice to order or not order from the new owner is yours to make.
> 
> I wish them well. I have ordered from Arizona Silhouette since I first started and have never had a problem with Bill or his service. I see no reason that would change with the new owner. As for me, I will continue to order from Arizona Silhouette no matter in what state the new home of the business is located.
> 
> ...



First everything being hush hush throws major red flags.

I would have to be greatly impressed with the quality that is offered.  Something well above and beyond the low to junk quality that is currently flooding the market.


----------



## lorbay (Jul 25, 2012)

Russianwolf said:


> Andrew_K99 said:
> 
> 
> > plantman said:
> ...



Most would say global warming my A-- as some part of the world are colder than normal as it is here where I live. But that's just it, where it supposed to be cold it's warmer and where it's supposed to be warmer it's colder. Not that I am complaining where I live now,  as I came from 7 darn months of winter. 

Lin.


----------



## lorbay (Jul 25, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> plantman said:
> 
> 
> > :biggrin::biggrin: Lin: I hear the new owners will start shipping to Canada as soon as the new dogsleds arrive that the Postal Service ordered. Jim S
> ...



Well ship some of that heat out here. :biggrin::biggrin: and I sure hope the new owners do ship to Canada.

Lin.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't see the hush hush as a negative or a major red flag. I suppose when the details of the sale are totally worked out between the new and current owner and ownership is transferred and the new owner is ready to make his announcement then we will all know who the new owner is.

Arizona Silhouette is a reseller of Berea kits and I also assume the new owner will continue that with that line of kits and maybe even offer new ones. 

Do a good turn daily!
Don

[/quote]

First everything being hush hush throws major red flags.

I would have to be greatly impressed with the quality that is offered. Something well above and beyond the low to junk quality that is currently flooding the market.[/quote]


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 25, 2012)

I completely agree with Don's assessment.  When you are purchasing a company, there is no reason to "advertise" that fact.  As the purchaser, you hope to close the deal without competing bids.

Now, from Bill's point of view--he must be happy with the arrangements or he would not have finalized (I assume from what has been said, this IS finalized).

Buying a business allows access to the product line.  In a year we will know if the new buyer can run a business as well as Bill did for nearly two decades.  I have had my disagreements with Bill.  But he remained a "force" in the pen kit community, even as the internet grew from an acorn to it's present size.  Bill brought talents to his business, time will tell what talents the new ownership may have.  

Personally, I wish Bill a healthy and happy "retirement"!!  I know this is at least his SECOND career--I admire his tenacity and work ethic!!

Enjoy your future, Bill!!


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 25, 2012)

I have ordered from most every purveyor of pen kits and turning supplies. As we all know that means deliveries from states in all corners of the USA and across the heartland and up and down both coasts. I really have not noticed much difference is delivery time. All of my orders have been processed sent in a timely manner and arrived as I would expect. Maybe I have been lucky but hey, I'll take it. Thanks to all of our vendors and purveyors. I also know not everyone has always been happy with the service they have received. But, hey, life goes on.

Do a good turn daily1
Don


----------



## dtswebb (Jul 25, 2012)

I've ordered from Bill and the crew since I started turning.  Bill always made me feel like I was his only customer and for that I'm grateful.  I expect that relationship to continue with the new owners.

I wish Bill and the crew my best and my thanks for their service and support.

Matthew


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 25, 2012)

I would imagine the reason the new owner has not announced anything is because they want time to get everything moved and settle in before being bombarded with e-mails and telephone calls asking if things are going to change or stay the same.  I can assure you, as can Ed and any other online vendor, that answering e-mails and telephone calls can easily eat up half of your day (or more) in normal circumstances.  Add in questions about the future, and the new owner will not have enough hours in the day to set up shop!


----------



## edstreet (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok, I feel that I owe everyone more detail as to my post earlier.

As for the quality remarks what I was wanting to say is there are so many low quality not that good items/kits/parts out there and since the new shop being in Pennsylvania there is the two aspects to look at, the big rush to get stuff out the door due to change in location (in which case quality can/may suffer greatly) and there's the rush that the whole area is in to push things out the door as fast as possible and not so much care with quality.  

The other aspect is since it's all hush hush throwing a red flag because we dont know about these things and no one is saying either. Only time will tell.

As for the time factor issue, I would rather wait for higher quality items than get junk shipped out the door today.  But then I always say you cant rush perfection. Many vendors may/do have the opposite approach, but honestly I am willing to pay up front and wait for quality.

I have some gunleather, holster and belt for a rogers and spencer revoler I have, prepaid and been waiting for it about 6 months now.  I am also pre-paid and waiting for a brick sculpture for a yard project I am working on for about 2 months now, will prob be another 2 before I get it.  Like I said, you cant rush perfection.

Ed


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 25, 2012)

Not getting the quality aspect. The are and likely will be a reseller for Berea just the same as others. Location of their shop would have no bearing on the quality. Its not as if they are moving a manufacturing operation.

As far as being hush about who the new owner. I see no great conspiracy. Bill made his announcement and two weeks after he closes shop you'll know who the new owner is if not before. He may not be able to announce yet for legal reasons or may be too busy arranging the move.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 25, 2012)

WHAT !?!?!?!?!


----------



## tbroye (Jul 25, 2012)

Now we will see who's shippment get to the west coast faster AS or PSI.  My bet is on the new AS


----------



## Rob73 (Jul 26, 2012)

First thing I would do as a new owner would be to change that atrocious website.


----------



## lorbay (Jul 26, 2012)

Rob73 said:


> First thing I would do as a new owner would be to change that atrocious website.


 You think that one is bad??? try woodchuckers.com

Lin.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jul 26, 2012)

lorbay said:


> Rob73 said:
> 
> 
> > First thing I would do as a new owner would be to change that atrocious website.
> ...



Wow!!   Someone still uses Front Page in 2012... who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Monty (Jul 26, 2012)

I have repeatedly read Bill's message and do not see any mention of moving to PA.
What I see is "_an enterprising  					company who is relocating the business to the East Coast_".
Is there another post somewhere that specifically mentions PA?


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 26, 2012)

Monty said:


> I have repeatedly read Bill's message and do not see any mention of moving to PA.
> What I see is "_an enterprising                     company who is relocating the business to the East Coast_".
> Is there another post somewhere that specifically mentions PA?


 I think the OP of this thread, who lives in PA, is hopefull.  I think that caught on but is not necessarily where it'll be.

AK


----------



## Rob73 (Jul 26, 2012)

lorbay said:


> Rob73 said:
> 
> 
> > First thing I would do as a new owner would be to change that atrocious website.
> ...



WoW! Yeah, that is much worse.


----------



## plantman (Jul 26, 2012)

*Canada heat*



lorbay said:


> Andrew_K99 said:
> 
> 
> > plantman said:
> ...


 
:hammer::hammer: AK: My point was not that Canada is cold, but that mail delivery is S-----L-----O-----W. Not to worry, I also found out the postal service ordered the optional wheel kits for the dog sleds to "speed up" delivery in the warmer months. They are also going to wrap their packages in duct tape to keep the pieces from falling out before delivery.    Jim S


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 26, 2012)

I too don't understand how the location relates to lower quality. Does the quality decline as kits and orders are quickly packed and shipped? Does a location outside Arizona, be it east coast or west, make the quality of the mdse lesser than it was in Arizona?  I think I now share the same location as you: Confusion? :biggrin:  Or, maybe I just continually live in a State of Confuision! :biggrin::biggrin:

Do a good turn daily!
Don



edstreet said:


> As for the quality remarks what I was wanting to say is there are so many low quality not that good items/kits/parts out there and since the new shop being in Pennsylvania there is the two aspects to look at, the big rush to get stuff out the door due to change in location (in which case quality can/may suffer greatly) and there's the rush that the whole area is in to push things out the door as fast as possible and not so much care with quality.
> 
> Ed


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 26, 2012)

LIL,

One of the first suppliers I bought from was AS.
Bill's service was great. He stood behind his products and kept his word.
Bill strikes some folks as a curmudgeon (sp?) but I like him; always have.

Best to you and yours Bill. Good luck in your future endeavors, whatever they may be.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 26, 2012)

its_virgil said:


> I too don't understand how the location relates to lower quality. Does the quality decline as kits and orders are quickly packed and shipped? Does a location outside Arizona, be it east coast or west, make the quality of the mdse lesser than it was in Arizona? I think I now share the same location as you: Confusion? :biggrin: Or, maybe I just continually live in a State of Confuision! :biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> ...


 
I think i have to agree with Don on this one also! First things first though, before everyone jumps to conclusions about the new owners, which is how BIG BAD RUMORS ARE STARTED, why dont we all keep a positive attitude about this until we know the facts. Besides, for all you old       fo-gies that dont like change, Sometimes change can be for the better! Yes i said that! wow, is that a stereotype of how old people are? Maybe not always be true, but the same goes for this situation.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 26, 2012)

GaryMGg said:


> LIL,
> 
> One of the first suppliers I bought from was AS.
> Bill's service was great. He stood behind his products and kept his word.
> ...


 

One of the best posts in the whole thread, and I fully agree.


----------



## wolftat (Jul 26, 2012)

I have dealt with Bill several times and have had enjoyable conversations with him on the phone. I like him, I respect him, and I will miss dealing with him. As a fellow Marine, I wish him the best in whatever his next detail is.


----------



## scotian12 (Jul 26, 2012)

As a Canadian ,I have ordered merchandise from Bill for the past 10 years. In the beginning he was able to ship to me direct but as his business grew he had to look at other options for Canadian shipments. Bills service and quality of his eye candy boxelder burl blanks was the best and I re route my shipments through American friends so I could enjoy the best. In the beginning of my business and as a newbie I had many questions on techniques (IAP was not there yet) and Bill patiently answered my questions on the telephone. Last year I had another question on supply and I reached out to Bill by telephone and got my answer. I wish Bill and his wife all the best in the next chapter of their life and thank Bill for supporting me when I needed it. I will continue to support the new owner.
Darrell Eisner


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Jul 26, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:
			
		

> I think the OP of this thread, who lives in PA, is hopefull.  I think that caught on but is not necessarily where it'll be.
> 
> AK



At this point, I honestly don't recall where, or even if, I saw mention of Pa, as I can't find anywhere.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jul 26, 2012)

Chatham PenWorks said:


> Andrew_K99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet another example of the internet resembling the telephone 'whispering' drama game.  (whisper into one person's ear, continue down the line, and see what the last person heard)

"Hope it's close enought to Philly to drool over stuff" has morphed into "It will be moving to PA" :biggrin:

Edit: Bah, I can't believe I didn't read the title to this thread - they ARE from PA - senior moment!!


----------



## David M (Jul 26, 2012)

could be something to do with the title of the tread .......


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jul 26, 2012)

David M said:


> could be something to do with the title of the tread .......



Chalk that up to coffee-deprived brain on my part!  

Senior moment at 32 - not a good sign! :biggrin:


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 26, 2012)

David M said:


> could be something to do with the title of the tread .......


 
Ahhh there you go.....I'm just going to sit back now and await the announcement and re-grand opening of A.S. and hope to establish a good relationship with who ever it may be.

I will miss Bill spoke with him many times. He didn't beat around the bush, very straight forward, told how it was and didn't rush you. That was my impression anyway.

Good Luck and enjoy yourself Bill
.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 26, 2012)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Chatham PenWorks said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew_K99 said:
> ...




Naw, if "truth" be known, Bill is relocating AS to the Great White North to make up for "depriving" us Canucks of not shipping to Canada.:biggrin:


----------



## dexter0606 (Jul 26, 2012)

> AK: My point was not that Canada is cold, but that mail delivery is S-----L-----O-----W.


 
Canadian mail delivery is actually pretty good. But if you're talking cross border stuff that's a different story. That's the customs guys and gals that slow that down. I think they spend a lot of time making sure you guys aren't shipping us guns :biggrin:


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 26, 2012)

This is exactly what i was thinking of posting after seeing the news, here. Bill is passionate about what he does, and is not afraid to speak his mind, I respect that! I have purchased from him since my second order in 2004...right after I learned how much I spent on my first order at WOODCRAFT (OUCH)!!!. Bill has never let me down but has let me know when i was asking too much of him.
Good luck Bill!!!




GaryMGg said:


> LIL,
> 
> One of the first suppliers I bought from was AS.
> Bill's service was great. He stood behind his products and kept his word.
> ...


----------



## mokol (Jul 26, 2012)

Good luck BILL
A VERY GOOD VENDER
Victor


----------



## Kaspar (Jul 28, 2012)

MesquiteMan said:


> No, they have not been bought by PSI.



Thank heaven.  

I will miss BB and Co.  I always thought the Olympia was and is the class of the slimline twist pens.  It's the only one I'm more than happy to make.  I wish them well in this  different direction they are taking.    

(Anyone know what direction that  is?  One inquiring mind wants to know.  But in any case, Godspeed!)


----------



## turn4fun (Jul 28, 2012)

Like many others, I have bought from Bill since I first started about 4 years ago.  I've have a lot of respect for the fine way Bill ran his business.  He was prompt, courteous and carried quality products.  I will miss him and wish him the best.. Larry


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 28, 2012)

I'll bet once the inventory is moved and organized by the new owner that we will see the same prompt service and quality products...and heck, maye even some new offerings.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## LouCee (Jul 28, 2012)

As others have also said AS was one of the first vendors I ordered from when I started doing pens. The website wasn't the greatest but it served the purpose and my orders were always processed promptly. Orders from the new location will obviously take longer to get to Colorado but I don't have a problem with that. I look at how soon a vendor gets the order out the door, not how long it takes to reach me. I think if a vendor ships an order same or next day they are providing excellent service. A couple days is even fine.

If I don't have what I need when I need it, I didn't order it soon enough.

Looking forward to seeing what the new owners have in store for us.


----------



## gmcnut (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I also want to with Bill all the best. They always treated me well and I always got more than I paid for.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 31, 2012)

The new owner, BARRY GROSS, has completed the purchase of the business and has given me permission to spill the beans.  So, yes, AS is moving to PA.  Congratulations, Barry.  You have big shoes to fill but I am sure you will do well and make Bill proud!


----------



## Charlie_W (Jul 31, 2012)

Yay! I am excited about the purchase! Having done business with both A.S. and Barry, this should be a good thing. I have enjoyed speaking with Barry and his wife at the wood shows.
Looking forward to doing business with the new A.S.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 31, 2012)

I've known Barry for several years now and I too purchase PSI mdse from him. We've spent time together at a few symposiums and I was fortunate to visit him at his home/shop last summer. Thanks Barry for your friendship. Now, I will be getting from him the stuff I purchase from Arizona Silhouette. I have no doubt Barry will take Arizone Silhouette to a new level of service and products. Hurry and get that cargo van to PA because I need some barons!
Do a Good turn daily!
Don


----------



## randyrls (Aug 1, 2012)

I will join saying that Bill started by demonstrating how a specialty pen business should be run!

Good luck to both Bill and Barry.


----------



## waynewright (Aug 1, 2012)

I have known Barry Gross for several years and have purchased a number of products from him.  He has always shipped my orders promptly and have not had any problems.  I have also contacted him with questions on product usage and technical problems and he has been very helpful and courteous.  BEST OF LUCK BARRY

Wayne


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 1, 2012)

Curly said:


> Maybe they will ship to Canada now.
> Pete
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!



Bill has been shipping to Canada for almost a year now.
Glad we just got our group order before the sale.

Les


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Aug 1, 2012)

Are they shipping now?


----------

